# Is it rude not to tip food delivery?



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm curious what people else where feel about tipping.

I personally feel that people who don't tip their food delivery especially ones who got their food from someone who drove in a storm are pure garbage and deserve cold food. I don't know about your market but in mine we aren't provided commercial insurance. So if we get into an accident our personal insurance won't cover us at all. So we are taking a huge risk. So to not tip when that person's taken the risk is just pure shit 

Do these assholes deserve cold food?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

People who don’t tip for delivery are cheap. And to not tip when someone is risking an accident or their lives in bad weather, is just being a jerk. 

Those customers should be ashamed of themselves. They can go get their own food or just make some at home. They try to justify it, as some members here have, but it’s just bad etiquette and selfishness.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The problem here is this.

Food is charged a 30% tax by any 3rd company involved.

Customer pays much more for it upfront off the bat, thinking its you that gets that! Well you get NOTHING for itkeep in mind.

3rd party tells them its all payed for. No "Gratuity needed" So guess what kinda tip you get?

As well as that 3rd party company just profited, oh btw. Your car will smell like crap if you transport pax also. Perfect for them. Only the blinded can NOT see that stuff! Watch your rate cards clos

I never do eats ever because of this. Pax are more fun, pay better and tip.

I choose only establishments that have private drivers themselves only because of this flaw. Then tip them well in my local area accordingly. With a flat 4$ delivery fee on top of it.

Watch what your doing out there people, there is so much lose revenue you are not paying attention too! These companies are sucking you dry!

Don't be a millennial and order through a 3rd party, call the freaken place or order online directly. Hello!!!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> The problem here is this.
> 
> Food is charged a 30% tax by any 3rd company involved.
> 
> ...


Ya that could be it but like these apps default to a tip. These none tippers are making an effort to remove the tip from the order and its well established now that delivery people aren't being paid properly by the media. At least it was. Maybe people forgot.

To go and remove that tip in a storm is purge garbage.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm curious what people else where feel about tipping.
> 
> I personally feel that people who don't tip their food delivery especially ones who got their food from someone who drove in a storm are pure garbage and deserve cold food. I don't know about your market but in mine we aren't provided commercial insurance. So if we get into an accident our personal insurance won't cover us at all. So we are taking a huge risk. So to not tip when that person's taken the risk is just pure shit
> 
> Do these @@@@@@@@ deserve cold food?


Definitely would not tip a driver with your attitude. And yes, still expect warm food.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

yes, tipping is requried on ALL DELIVERIES. If you don't tip, then I will cough on your food. heck, I will drive in the cold weather while holding your food outside the window if you don't tip me.

Tipping is mandatory, and no if or but.

I will snap my finger Thanos style at all non tippers.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

If they cant afford to tip they cant afford the service..the end...its a conscious decision to stiff the process


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> My two cents......
> &#128526;


.......and average tip &#129315;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

la pulga said:


> yes, tipping is requried on ALL DELIVERIES. If you don't tip, then I will cough on your food. heck, I will drive in the cold weather while holding your food outside the window if you don't tip me.
> 
> Tipping is mandatory, and no if or but.
> 
> I will snap my finger Thanos style at all non tippers.


See you're in Toronto. Won't be visiting there anytime soon. But,very good at deactivating drivers with your kind of attitude.

BTW: Tips are included with Uber Eats. Looks you're with the wrong company.
&#128526;



Cold Fusion said:


> .......and average tip &#129315;


Yup, think I would tip la pulga. Two cents. &#129315;


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> See you're in Toronto. Won't be visiting there anytime soon. But,very good at deactivating drivers with your kind of attitude.
> 
> BTW: Tips are included with Uber Eats. Looks you're with the wrong company.
> &#128526;
> ...


lol...don't balme me. what i wrote is what OP had writted on another thread. we disagreed with him so he decided to post it here. thinking Americans will agree with him.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/food-delivery.361129/page-17
fast forward to page 17 and 3rd post on that page.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> If they cant afford to tip they cant afford the service..the end...its a conscious decision to stiff the process


This is absolutely correct. Teach your children, if you can't afford to tip for the service you shouldn't order the service.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> This is absolutely correct. Teach your children, if you can't afford to tip for the service you shouldn't order the service.


Isint it amazing how they will pay all sorts of service fees and add ons and when it comes to receiving the product ,all of a sudden they are broke? Nope its a conscious decision to f over the driver,why? Because they have been trained that they can...fing pathetic loser....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> _if you can't afford to tip for the service you shouldn't order the service._


The scary thing is you believe this.

Real World &#127757;:
Business leaders, politicians, stockholders, consumers and society as a whole categorically disagree with your sentiments.

If u want a guarantee of higher tips become a Barber &#128136;,Bartender
Golf ⛳ Caddy or Exotic Dancer &#128131;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> The scary thing is you believe this.
> 
> Real World &#127757;:
> Business leaders, politicians, stockholders, consumers and society as a whole categorically disagree with your sentiments.
> ...


Scum is scum...it is a custom in this country ESPECIALLY IN LAS VEGAS.....it is presumed that if you do an excellent job that you will be rewarded for service. The problem is these people were given the ok to be mooches and they take full advantage of course its not mandatory...its a courtesy..which people lack sorely in todays world.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> If they cant afford to tip they cant afford the service..the end...its a conscious decision to stiff the process


And if a driver has an attitude, poor dress, rotten customer service or filthy car, he/she deserves ZERO tip!

LOVE watching these entitled drivers squirm on this forum. Great entertainment. &#129315;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> The scary thing is you believe this.
> 
> Real World &#127757;:
> Business leaders, politicians, stockholders, consumers and society as a whole categorically disagree with your sentiments.
> ...


If I was an exotic dancer, no way I'm getting tips!!!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> If I was an exotic dancer, no way I'm getting tips!!!!!


Just pour some stiff drinks. That'll do it. &#128077;



MiamiKid said:


> And if a driver has an attitude, poor dress, rotten customer service or filthy car, he/she deserves ZERO tip!
> 
> LOVE watching these entitled drivers squirm on this forum. Great entertainment. &#129315;


And of course if drivers provide excellent service, like I do, they'll always receive a generous tip &#128184; from my end. &#128077;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And if a driver has an attitude, poor dress, rotten customer service or filthy car, he/she deserves ZERO tip!
> 
> LOVE watching these entitled drivers squirm on this forum. Great entertainment. &#129315;


I agree with that..im not one of those people.i would have thought that to be understood. Do you think my rating is so high for no reason?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And if a driver has an attitude, poor dress, rotten customer service or filthy car, he/she deserves ZERO tip!
> 
> LOVE watching these entitled drivers squirm on this forum. Great entertainment. &#129315;


I absolutely agree my problem is in my city there are a large groups of people who for whatever reason think it's okay not to tip. No matter what the quality of service is. A good number of them have money a lot of money living in big homes or expensive condos. They come here raise our rent and property prices making that tip ever more needed and then they stiff us. And I got this sad people in the Toronto sub-forum all saying it's not required to tip. How could u not want more money?


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

here is the context on why @RideshareDog created this thread:
















this is who you guys are aruging with. we kicked him out of our froum for this crap. and he decided to ask americans for their opinion.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

la pulga said:


> here is the context on why @RideshareDog created this thread:
> View attachment 400559
> View attachment 400560
> 
> ...


And....


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> And....


let them have their say on what you have written. Isn't that why you posted it here because Torontonians won't agree.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Food is charged a 30% tax by any 3rd company involved.
> Customer pays much more for it upfront off the bat, thinking its you that gets that! Well you get NOTHING for itkeep in mind.
> 3rd party tells them its all payed for. No "Gratuity needed" So guess what kinda tip you get?


Obviously you don't deliver food to know what is current. Only UE charged 30%, not the others. Only UE has a problem with customers not tipping. UE falls further behind its competition.

Even UE as bad as they are re-did their food delivery app which now encourages tipping and they are backing off the 30% charge as DD and GH are killing them.

When you don't currently actually do something you give information based on old experience which is always changing.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Obviously you don't deliver food to know what is current. Only UE charged 30%, not the others. Only UE has a problem with customers not tipping. UE falls further behind its competition.
> 
> Even UE as bad as they are re-did their food delivery app which now encourages tipping and they are backing off the 30% charge as DD and GH are killing them.
> 
> When you don't currently actually do something you give information based on old experience which is always changing.


I can't find the tipping field to tip my delivery when I use the Uber app instead of the eats app. That's complete bs. Its there in the eats app.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I can't find the tipping field to tip my delivery when I use the Uber app instead of the eats app.


A Lyft pax told me last time she used Uber, the ability to tip wasn't showing. Shady, shady company.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> A Lyft customer told me last time she used Uber, the ability to tip wasn't showing. Shady, shady company.


If only that was why I wasn't being tipped and not an attitude issue where large groups of people don't think we should be tipped.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Tips were a big part of why I did delivery back when I did it. But, if I didn't get one, I didn't get worked up over it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tips are optional gifts. It is not rude to not tip me. But there's a reason I usually leave UberEATS off and its because the combined amount I make from tips and from Uber is substantially less than what i can make by not doing UberEATS. UberEATS will tie you up for half an hour or 45 minutes and pay out $4 with no tip, and less than half can be expected to tip.

On GrubHub you can see the total amount of the delivery before accepting, so I will do GrubHub a lot more. I just reject all the $3 and no tip offers, no offense taken. On UberEATS, I simply don't drive for them except when it is so slow there is literally nothing else to do. So, no offense taken. It just means UberEATS is my bottom priority... one step up from postmates which is almost always utter garbage.

I don't care what percent of the delivery is the company paying me versus the tip. But the simple truth is, I probably won't be delivering your food without some minimum amount. And if the company won't provide it, that might make your tip mandatory for delivery *by me*.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Tips were a big part of why I did delivery back when I did it. But, if I didn't get one, I didn't get worked up over it.


It's different now with these gigs. You'd be surprised how many don't tip. Yet, they'll tip their delivery guy for pizza. It was always the wealthy who were the worst tippers. The middle class were the best tippers.

I didn't get bent out of shape not getting a tip. But it was annoying, especially when I delivered in snow.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> If I was an exotic dancer, no way I'm getting tips!!!!!


Try the Popular Mechanics a Go-Go 
"_Hot Line-Men"_


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I may have been disappointed the first time I experienced such a thing. But at this point, I've come not to rely or bank on getting tips. If I get them great, if not, I'm not gonna mull over it. If the weather conditions or whatever, are such, that if I didn't get tipped I'd be so disappointed, I'd just choose not to work at that time. Although, I get that might not always be feasible.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I may have been disappointed the first time I experienced such a thing. But at this point, I've come not to rely or bank on getting tips. If I get them great, if not, I'm not gonna mull over it. If the weather conditions or whatever, are such, that if I didn't get tipped I'd be so disappointed, I'd just choose not to work at that time. Although, I get that might not always be feasible.


No you can't be so complacent. This is why these apps are able to cut rates cuz we don't fight and say it's wrong. Not tipping in a storm is wrong and you should care. Enough to at least tell them it's not cool not to tip in a storm


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've never driven any type of food delivery. But I've ordered and feel this service should be tipped. I wouldnt feel right not tipping. Maybe it's similar to the sneezing and bless you question. This should be ingrained in us.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never driven any type of food delivery. But I've ordered and feel this service should be tipped. I wouldnt feel right not tipping. Maybe it's similar to the sneezing and bless you question. This should be ingrained in us.


would yo tip if you found out the driver held your food outside his window in the cold while he was driving? and then sneezed all over the bag.

tipping is not mandatory. you're not entitled to tips. if you provide good service, the law of averages will work out.

stop festering over 1 delivery, and look at the entire picture.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

la pulga said:


> would yo tip if you found out the driver held your food outside his window in the cold while he was driving? and then sneezed all over the bag.


You tip b4 you place the order. That's not an apt question


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> You tip b4 you place the order. That's not an apt question


but I can provide you cash tip. and many people provide cash tip to their drivers. and if you decided to on purposely arrive late with my food then I will not give you the cash tip that I would have given you otherwise.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

If he found the food cold he is more in his rights to remove the tip and I have no problem with that. I have a problem with the tip not being given b4 the delivery.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> If he found the food cold he is more in his rights to remove the tip and I have no problem with that. I have a problem with the tip not being given b4 the delivery.


tips should be earned. why should i tip you prior to delivery? you have not completed the service. are you tipping waiters at the start of your meal?

that's entitlement.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

RideshareDog said:


> No you can't be so complacent. This is why these apps are able to cut rates cuz we don't fight and say it's wrong. Not tipping in a storm is wrong and you should care. Enough to at least tell them it's not cool not to tip in a storm


I'm not saying it's not wrong, but as the saying goes "it is what it is".

By the time I'm 100% sure they haven't tipped in app, the delivery has long since been completed. So I see no benefit in driving back to their address and admonishing them for not tipping, only wasted time and gas, and the possibility of being reported.

At most, I'll use that experience, and decline a future delivery ping, if it's apparent on the ping screen that it's to the same address.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

No one tips just cash with food delivery. The tip helps encourage near by drivers to accept that request and deliver food faster at least with Door Dash. Lack of tip in the app is stupid and a cheapskate

Oh please most people in our city don't believe a tip is necessary regardless of quality. I wish I was rewarded for my extra efforts both food delivery and rideshare


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

la pulga said:


> would yo tip if you found out the driver held your food outside his window in the cold while he was driving? and then sneezed all over the bag.


I only use DD and tip ahead of time, so yes.

But if the food is cold and the driver doesnt have anything to keep it warm, I'm complaining. I'm pretty precious about my food.

Also how would I know they sneezed on it?&#129318;‍♀


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

la pulga said:


> tips should be earned. why should i tip you prior to delivery? you have not completed the service. are you tipping waiters at the start of your meal?
> 
> that's entitlement.


Because my car's wheels don't turn for $3 and no tip. So you should tip me prior to delivery, or wait for a more desperate driver to take the order. Lack of tip means slower service unless there is an abundance of desperate drivers.

Waiters are forced by their employer to serve you. Unlike a gig delivery driver, they cannot choose to serve you just because you won't pay them a tip. Pizza delivery drivers are also probably forced to deliver even if you don't tip. But the thing with waiters and pizza guys is on average they have high tip rates, so they'll do the job. If 70% of people did not tip their server or pizza guy, the server and pizza guy would probably quit their jobs unless they were offered an hourly wage to compensate for the loss of tips.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I only use DD and tip ahead of time, so yes.
> 
> But if the food is cold and the driver doesnt have anything to keep it warm, I'm complaining. I'm pretty precious about my food.
> 
> Also how would I know they sneezed on it?&#129318;‍♀


well, this disccusion started on the toronto board. the OP that created this thread did exactly that. held the food outside his window and sneezed on it beucase he was not tipped. and we gave him a hard time about it. and he said we were nuts. so he decided get American's opnions.



Trafficat said:


> Because my car's wheels don't turn for $3 and no tip. So you should tip me prior to delivery, or wait for a more desperate driver to take the order. Lack of tip means slower service unless there is an abundance of desperate drivers.
> 
> Waiters are forced by their employer to serve you. Unlike a delivery driver, they cannot choose to serve you just because you won't pay them a tip.


as a contractor, that's your choice. but don't accept the order, and harm the food. that's all.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

la pulga said:


> well, this disccusion started on the toronto board. the OP that created this thread did exactly that. held the food outside his window and sneezed on it beucase he was not tipped. and we gave him a hard time about it. and he said we were nuts. so he decided get American's opnions.
> 
> 
> as a contractor, that's your choice. but don't accept the order, and harm the food. that's all.


Oh I c... in that case I disagree with Op.

I am just stating that as a person who uses food delivery, I tip. But that's just me.

When I drive RS I dont expect tips and would NEVER take it out on pax.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

la pulga said:


> well, this disccusion started on the toronto board. the OP that created this thread did exactly that. held the food outside his window and sneezed on it beucase he was not tipped. and we gave him a hard time about it. and he said we were nuts. so he decided get American's opnions.
> 
> 
> as a contractor, that's your choice. but don't accept the order, and harm the food. that's all.


No answer this question

Is that person who doesn't leave a tip during a storm an asshole or not

I know ur anwer but it will prove my point


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

many years 2nd job , pizza delivery. tipping is a must. maybe guys had the awful attitude that they dont tip. mess with the food. customers always said that. 100% for many years. i never ever though of being so low.
but..but.but.
if you got a late delivery with a pizza. smile to the one who stiffed you 15 times in a row. shake the living shit out of the box.
2 good things happens.
1 his or her pizza is a mess . 1/2 not eatable. 
#2 he must wait till next day as the pizza oven is now off..do with other foods. only if 100% bad customer


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what app we are discussing here (I originally assumed UE). But if it is Doordash, then you can see the pay amount before you accept (at least that's how it works in the US). So if it isn't worth it, then just decline.

TBH, with Doordash, I'm only interested in the pay amount, and how that correlates with the miles, and not whether they tipped. But usually, if the amount is enough to make it worth accepting for me, then chances are that they tipped.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Drivers get trash pay. Tip if you appreciate the service.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> No answer this question
> 
> Is that person who doesn't leave a tip during a storm an @@@@@@@ or not
> 
> I know ur anwer but it will prove my point


a person who don't tip is an asshole. but I will not stoop low to harm their food. I have made this clear even on the toronto board. i let law of average work itself out. not everyone is going to tip and I'm okay with that.

total tips is what matters to me, not each delivery.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I only use DD and tip ahead of time, so yes.
> 
> But if the food is cold and the driver doesnt have anything to keep it warm, I'm complaining. I'm pretty precious about my food.
> 
> Also how would I know they sneezed on it?&#129318;‍♀


The drivers I met, including myself, NEVER messed with the food, whether customers tipped or not. To do so is abhorrent.

When it was busy and I had multiple orders, the one who pretipped usually got their order first, as long as it wasn't out of the way to go so.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> See you're in Toronto. Won't be visiting there anytime soon. But,very good at deactivating drivers with your kind of attitude.
> 
> BTW: Tips are included with Uber Eats. Looks you're with the wrong company.
> &#128526;
> ...


I drive for UE here in PHX an tips are not included ever. Deliver the food hot an lrave the rest too fate or don't deliver food.

Come on OP's, grow up an don't stoop too these non tipping pax level.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

la pulga said:


> a person who don't tip is an @@@@@@@. but I will not stoop low to harm their food.


THIS!!! I didn't realize this thread was about harming the food at first, thought it was the non-tippers.

There is NEVER a reason to harm anyone's food.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> THIS!!! I didn't realize this thread was about harming the food at first, thought it was the non-tippers.
> 
> There is NEVER a reason to harm anyone's food.


the OP that created this thread held the customer's food outside his window in the cold weather and then sneezed on it. we gave him a hard time on it. he said that's what they get for not tipping.

it was on the toronto board, and now, he is bragging to us that Americans agree with him.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

la pulga said:


> the OP that created this thread held the customer's food outside his window in the cold weather and then sneezed on it. we gave him a hard time on it. he said that's what they get for not tipping.


I missed that part. &#129326; Thanks


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never driven any type of food delivery. But I've ordered and feel this service should be tipped. I wouldnt feel right not tipping. Maybe it's similar to the sneezing and bless you question. This should be ingrained in us.


http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/03/say-gesundheit-someone-sneezes/
Bonus Facts:


About one in three people sneeze when suddenly exposed to bright sunlight.
It is not true that your heart stops when you sneeze, and it's also not true that your eyes will pop out of your head if you sneeze with them open. It's also not going to rain if your cat sneezes, and company won't be coming over, either (well, unless you're expecting someone!). As you can see, there are a lot of ridiculous myths and superstitions surrounding sneezing.
The longest sneezing episode on record is that of Donna Griffiths from England, who sneezed for 978 days straight. At the very beginning, she was sneezing about once a minute.
Donna likely only got relief when she slept. You can't sneeze when you sleep because your "sneeze nerves" are also asleep while you doze off.
However, a sneeze is very difficult to stop once it's started. Just putting a finger under your nose like you see in cartoons and comedies probably isn't going to work. If you physically pinch your nose to plug it completely, this can sometimes work. However, be sure and un-pinch it before the sneeze happens to avoid potential damage to your sinuses.
&#129319;&#128073;A sneeze will come out at 100 miles per hour, potentially shooting millions of pathogens into the air. Holy Shit Cat Woman&#128556;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

la pulga said:


> but I can provide you cash tip. and many people provide cash tip to their drivers. and if you decided to on purposely arrive late with my food then I will not give you the cast tip that I would have given you otherwise.


If every person gave a cash tip, I'd prefer that over in-app. The problem is that cash tips are almost non-existent. I've done hundreds of deliveries and I think I got a cash tip exactly twice. I've been offered marijuana as a tip more than I've been given cash.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh I c... in that case I disagree with Op.
> 
> I am just stating that as a person who uses food delivery, I tip. But that's just me.
> 
> When I drive RS I dont expect tips and would NEVER take it out on pax.


See now ur being complacent with rideshare.


la pulga said:


> a person who don't tip is an @@@@@@@. but I will not stoop low to harm their food. I have made this clear even on the toronto board. i let law of average work itself out. not everyone is going to tip and I'm okay with that.
> 
> total tips is what matters to me, not each delivery.


Ya well that's u. I choose to fight back. I'm the type of guy who punches back when he gets punched in the face. If he is an asshole then my actions are warranted.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I choose to fight back. I'm the type of guy who punches back when he gets punched in the face. If he is an @@@@@@@ then my actions are warranted.


This isn't the way to fight back. It's a way to get deactivated, once a customer complains.

Drivers who do this stuff or steal the food, like on the Free Food megathread, shouldn't be driving.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> If every person gave a cash tip, I'd prefer that over in-app. The problem is that cash tips are almost non-existent. I've done hundreds of deliveries and I think I got a cash tip exactly twice.


Definitely not frequent where I drive either, but I do get around 1 or 2 cash tips a week with Doordash.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

mines is strictly for the same beat. over and over. u are not stealing his food. just had to stop fast along the way


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

I tip delivery people in cash because I tip based on service. If you tell me to meet you at the curb, it's $1 or $2. If you are rude and my food is cold, you get nothing. If you take the elevator up to my apartment, so I don't have to exert much effort (the entire point of ordering delivery) I tip 15%-20% of the bill. The lower the bill, the higher the percentage. A $25 order = $5 tip, a $75 order = $12 tip. And if you deliver food to me in a storm, you absolutely deserve a 30% tip, at minimum.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/03/say-gesundheit-someone-sneezes/
> Bonus Facts:
> 
> 
> ...


Sneezes are the best &#128515;. But only when I sneeze&#129319;.

Its gross when others do it &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

LoLo SF said:


> I tip delivery people in cash because I tip based on service. If you tell me to meet you at the curb, it's $1 or $2. If you are rude and my food is cold, you get nothing. If you take the elevator up to my apartment, so I don't have to exert much effort (the entire point of ordering delivery) I tip 15%-20% of the bill. The lower the bill, the higher the percentage. A $25 order = $5 tip, a $75 order = $12 tip. And if you deliver food to me in a storm, you absolutely deserve a 30% tip, at minimum.


And that's fair
Not tipping at all regardless of effort and professionalism makes you a cheapo and to do it during a storm makes you an asshole peice of shit
Oh and btw we had a heavy storm last night in Toronto. Lots of floods reported. Apparently we got a whole. Months rain in one day. So ya assholes u got cold food if u didn't tip.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> See now ur being complacent with rideshare.


No. One does not equal the other.

I would never do that morally. That's disgusting. Just like person A should never spit on person B during an argument. Cheapshot, degrading.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No. One does not equal the other.
> 
> I would never do that morally. That's disgusting. Just like person A should never spit on person B during an argument. Cheapshot, degrading.


Okay so perhaps u can't tell who tips or who doesn't. In my market I can cuz certain groups. Refuse to tip. So those people never get a comfortable ride. Radio for all cheapos. In fact news for all Aux cord? Missing. Make a stop? Sorry I have to go pick up my daughter. Help with groceries no way. I don't mean be an asshole on rideshare just don't be so accommodating to those who experience has shown you don't tip.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> Okay so perhaps u can't tell who tips or who doesn't. In my market I can. So those people never get a comfortable ride. Radio for all cheapos. In fact news for all Aux cord? Missing. Make a stop? Sorry I have to go pick up my daughter. Help with groceries no way. I don't mean be an @@@@@@@ on rideshare just don't be so accommodating to those who experience has shown you that tip.


I believe when you purposefully do stuff like this you are encouraging negative outcomes.

Treat everyone decent, dont think too much about tips and I guarantee you will be surprised in a good way.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I believe when you purposefully do stuff like this you are encouraging negative outcomes.
> 
> Treat everyone decent, dont think too much about tips and I guarantee you will be surprised in a good way.


No I won't. I'm a lyft only driver and lyft in my market has become a total waste of time and effort. I can barely make $100 anymore not without being out there for 8 hours. So tips matter
And also it's not the money but the appreciation of your efforts that matter.

Stars don't pay my bills. Tips do


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> The problem here is this.
> 
> Food is charged a 30% tax by any 3rd company involved.
> 
> ...


Crybabies, drive knowing it's crap pay, wear & tear on your car plus gas but you think it's the "other" people that are making your life hell.

There are no secrets with ridesharing nor food delivery. You sign up to get screwed period but then can't live with what TF YOU signed up for.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Crybabies, drive knowing it's crap pay, wear & tear on your car plus gas but you think it's the "other" people that are making your life hell.
> 
> There are no secrets with ridesharing nor food delivery. You sign up to get screwed period but then can't live with what TF YOU signed up for.


Are u kidding me? Ur from SF aren't u all a bunch of cry babies. Now mind you your crying has gotten results. So we all need to cry like you guys have.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

also i will exit this topic. 20 years as a nite time guy.....people always say i will spit in thier pizza...i say they would never know anyway...i would never stoop so low


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> And....


Is it RUDE to think you're ENTITLED to a tip?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Is it RUDE to think you're ENTITLED to a tip?


No it's not cuz you've earned it by taking a risk delivering the food.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Are u kidding me? Ur from SF aren't u all a bunch of cry babies. Now mind you your crying has gotten results. So we all need to cry like you guys have.


Oh you got it all wrong.
SF is a City with lower morals than a snake, politicians that are afraid to buck the systemic madness that passes for leadership and have given in to the LGBT & whatever other group that thinks they're entitled.

Moreover,SF is filthier than many third world countries except many of the third world countries don't have a sewer system.
I'd be ok with SF falling into the ocean so deep no one would ever find it.

Everything is overpriced and that's just for starters.



RideshareDog said:


> No it's not cuz you've earned it by taking a risk delivering the food.


That's lame. Food delivery requires some method to get to food and get food to customer.

Who made THAT choice? You. Besides, how do you know the companies are stealing your tips? They've figured out every other way to steal from workers right?

These gigs are primarily used to supplement income & not be the sole generator of revenue. If gig work is a persons only income, that is not the fault of the crappy gig companies.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Once in a while you get a good one..thank you sir...may i have another? Lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> They try to justify it, as some members*Uber Trolls and Uber Shills* here have,


FIFY



MiamiKid said:


> Definitely would not tip a driver with your attitude. And yes, still expect warm food.


It is precisely because of customers like you that I do not do F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.



Cold Fusion said:


> .......and average tip


+1



MiamiKid said:


> BTW: Tips are included with Uber Eats


Nonsense



MiamiKid said:


> And if a driver has an attitude, poor dress, rotten customer service or filthy car,*just shows up at my door, regardless of anything else* he/she deserves ZERO tip!


FIFY



MiamiKid said:


> LOVE watching these entitled drivers squirm on this forum. Great entertainment.


You give yourself _far_ too much credit.



MiamiKid said:


> And of course if drivers provide excellent service, like I do, they'll always receive a generous tip &#128184; from my end.


Please share with us your definition of "excellent service" and "generous tip". _This oughtta' be entertaining._



LoLo SF said:


> If you take the elevator up to my apartment, so I don't have to exert much effort (the entire point of ordering delivery) I tip 15%-20% of the bill


The problem is that most people do not tip, even when you do bring it to the door. We become jaded.

This "no tip" business is one of the major reasons why I will not do F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

First I question the value of delivering in a storm, BUT I realize that some people really need to make money now for various reasons.

That said if someone is ordering in in inclement weather and do not tip they are scum. Worse than that they are septic scum.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Why in the world would anyone tip an Uber Eats driver ? They're the lowest of the low.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a special place in hell for those who order delivery and do not tip.

And as I know we have some atheists on UP.... instead of hell there is a special place within the vast voids of nothingness reserved for those non-tippers.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

la pulga said:


> yes, tipping is requried on ALL DELIVERIES. If you don't tip, then I will cough on your food. heck, I will drive in the cold weather while holding your food outside the window if you don't tip me.
> 
> Tipping is mandatory, and no if or but.
> 
> I will snap my finger Thanos style at all non tippers.


By definition tipping is never required.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm curious what people else where feel about tipping.
> 
> I personally feel that people who don't tip their food delivery especially ones who got their food from someone who drove in a storm are pure garbage and deserve cold food. I don't know about your market but in mine we aren't provided commercial insurance. So if we get into an accident our personal insurance won't cover us at all. So we are taking a huge risk. So to not tip when that person's taken the risk is just pure shit
> 
> Do these @@@@@@@@ deserve cold food?


if you even have to ask the question ya you're a scumbag


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Demon said:


> By definition tipping is never required.


"Tips included" - uber circa 2016


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

now see somehow related.
texas roadhouse steak house last nt. very nice waitress . bill $60 wife steak me lite. i used my bank card gave her $20 bill should be $80.
checked my bank $60 hold. if tommorow no tip to waitress. i will call and add back the $20. if it dont get adjusted


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Is it rude not to tip food delivery?"*

Is it rude to fart in a crowded elevator?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes. Especially when delivering in the rain and going upstairs to a third floor apartment


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Yes. Especially when delivering in the rain and going upstairs to a third floor apartment


I always make sure to have a huge beans and cheese burrito, beforehand. :roflmao:


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm curious what people else where feel about tipping.
> 
> I personally feel that people who don't tip their food delivery especially ones who got their food from someone who drove in a storm are pure garbage and deserve cold food. I don't know about your market but in mine we aren't provided commercial insurance. So if we get into an accident our personal insurance won't cover us at all. So we are taking a huge risk. So to not tip when that person's taken the risk is just pure shit
> 
> Do these @@@@@@@@ deserve cold food?


I try to do my job as well as I possibly can. My acceptance rate in DD is 44% though. I don't accept non tip orders because it disgusts me and won't deliver food to these assholes.

However, if I decide to accept the trip, I'd deliver the food professionally. I won't like that person but I'd keep it too myself.

Purposely making sure the food is cold, just makes you a different kind of scumbag.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Once you know there is a constant and never-ending effort by all of the gig-driver companies to reduce driver pay and to withhold information from drivers that delays their ability to know they're making less, then withholding tips is massively irritating. I also understand that most customers of these services are completely unaware that driver pay constantly goes down in terms of both actual dollars and inflation-adjusted dollars. I think they've been sold the idea that drivers don't have to be tipped, and that somehow gives relief and comfort to the customer. Uber very actively sold that idea. I think customers have also been sold on the idea that the cost of the service they use never goes up.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm curious what people else where feel about tipping.
> 
> I personally feel that people who don't tip their food delivery especially ones who got their food from someone who drove in a storm are pure garbage and deserve cold food. I don't know about your market but in mine we aren't provided commercial insurance. So if we get into an accident our personal insurance won't cover us at all. So we are taking a huge risk. So to not tip when that person's taken the risk is just pure shit
> 
> Do these @@@@@@@@ deserve cold food?


I don't care. I've been in a tipping field my whole life. I don't expect them. I didn't grow up in the world of entitlement and I think it's sad people think everyone should tip them


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't care. I've been in a tipping field my whole life. I don't expect them. I didn't grow up in the world of entitlement and I think it's sad people think everyone should tip them


So you would be perfectly fine if you never received another tip?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> many years 2nd job , pizza delivery. tipping is a must. maybe guys had the awful attitude that they dont tip. mess with the food. customers always said that. 100% for many years. i never ever though of being so low.
> but..but.but.
> if you got a late delivery with a pizza. smile to the one who stiffed you 15 times in a row. shake the living shit out of the box.
> 2 good things happens.
> ...


I have delivered pizza since 1998. The drivers know who the non tippers are. They may get their pizza boxes not put in the insulated bag, opened under the a/c in the car, and their soda will be well shaken just before the driver gets out of the car.

If it's busy and the driver has multiple deliveries the non tipper will get their delivery last even if they live next door to the store and the other deliveries are at the edge of the delivery area miles away.

If the driver is hungry the pizza may be a little short on toppings. But most of us are smart enough to know not to leave any DNA on it these days.



Cold Fusion said:


> Bonus Facts:
> 
> 
> About one in three people sneeze when suddenly exposed to bright sunlight.


It's any bright light. Not just sunlight. I'm one of those people.



bobby747 said:


> now see somehow related.
> texas roadhouse steak house last nt. very nice waitress . bill $60 wife steak me lite. i used my bank card gave her $20 bill should be $80.
> checked my bank $60 hold. if tommorow no tip to waitress. i will call and add back the $20. if it dont get adjusted


The tip is always a bit later than the original charge. Give it a couple days.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If your too damn broke to tip the delivery driver then your broke ass needs to fix grilled cheese and tomato soup and not eat out.... 

Trifling ass people.... It's sad they even had to ask if you should tip your delivery driver. If your one who doesn't I hope your food gets spit on. 


Act like you have some home training... Jesus...I text my delivery driver that I have a $10 spot in cash waiting for him.... 

My food always arrives quick and hot.... Try it... It works...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> If your too damn broke to tip the delivery driver then your broke ass needs to fix grilled cheese and tomato soup and not eat out....
> 
> Trifling ass people.... It's sad they even had to ask if you should tip your delivery driver. If your one who doesn't I hope your food gets spit on.
> 
> ...


They've done studies and shown it doesn't work. 
So many drivers don't understand tipping.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> They've done studies and shown it doesn't work.
> So many drivers don't understand tipping.


Ohhh I understand it just fine... And people are just cheap asses.... What's left to understand??


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Ohhh I understand it just fine... And people are just cheap asses.... What's left to understand??


You don't. It has nothing to do with if the person is cheap or not.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> You don't. It has nothing to do with if the person is cheap or not.


Whatever you say.... I did 10 Uber eats rides with not a single tip. I hand deliver the food ... Say thanks, and I'm very friendly... Not a dime...I then contacted Uber support and had it removed from my app.

I REPEAT.... PEOPLE ARE CHEAP ASSES..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Whatever you say.... I did 10 Uber eats rides with not a single tip. I hand deliver the food ... Say thanks, and I'm very friendly... Not a dime...I then contacted Uber support and had it removed from my app.
> 
> I REPEAT.... PEOPLE ARE CHEAP ASSES..


Still has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> Still has nothing to do with that.


Then what the **** does it have to do with... Cuz I'm tired of telling you your wrong.... Since I can't figure it out... How bout you enlighten the rest of us as to why broke ass people order food when they can't thank their servers by tipping...?? I'm all ears.... Dear lord...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Then what the @@@@ does it have to do with... Cuz I'm tired of telling you your wrong.... Since I can't figure it out... How bout you enlighten the rest of us as to why broke ass people order food when they can't thank their servers by tipping...?? I'm all ears.... Dear lord...


Again, it's still an issue you choose not to understand. You're not asking people to "thank you" you're being entitled & demanding.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> Again, it's still an issue you choose not to understand. You're not asking people to "thank you" you're being entitled & demanding.


Dear lord... You can't even answer your own statement much less.make.anysense... moving on. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Dear lord... You can't even answer your own statement much less.make.anysense... moving on. Thanks for playing.


And with that I can rest my case.


----------



## MGK (Sep 15, 2018)

la pulga said:


> yes, tipping is requried on ALL DELIVERIES. If you don't tip, then I will cough on your food. heck, I will drive in the cold weather while holding your food outside the window if you don't tip me.
> 
> Tipping is mandatory, and no if or but.
> 
> I will snap my finger Thanos style at all non tippers.


I don't believe in tipping, not when i'm paying $10 or so in fees and other bs.
The people you're working for are getting rich off dumb delivery drivers, who work for pennies,and you expect the average customer to pay your salary.
My food comes cold, I complain, you get fired
**** with my food or have an attitude I complain, you get get fired
Don't like your job QUIT
If its really bad out, snow,rain, heat or cold I will tip
But don't expect a "tip" for doing such an easy job.
Talk to the people you're working for If you want a pay raise
The average gig "worker" thinks, you should get rich doing these "dummy" jobs
Your attitude is disgusting, if a tip was mandatory, it would be added to the bill,but it's NOT.
Who started this bs "You gotta tip" anyway..........Oh the cheap ass food place..
Do you tip your Doctor,Lawyer,the guy who does your lawn,Ups guy,Fed X guy, etc....
Can't stand people like you,threaten to cough on someone's food, because you think you deserve a tip(For sitting on your ass and driving around).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MGK said:


> I don't believe in tipping, not when i'm paying $10 or so in fees and other bs.
> The people you're working for are getting rich off dumb delivery drivers, who work for pennies,and you expect the average customer to pay your salary.
> My food comes cold, I complain, you get fired
> @@@@ with my food or have an attitude I complain, you get get fired
> ...


Finally someone who is not brain damaged like many are here. Tips for for service above and beyond what is normally expected, not for just doing your job.


----------



## MGK (Sep 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Then what the @@@@ does it have to do with... Cuz I'm tired of telling you your wrong.... Since I can't figure it out... How bout you enlighten the rest of us as to why broke ass people order food when they can't thank their servers by tipping...?? I'm all ears.... Dear lord...


It's the "Brokeass people" Who allow you and restaurants,to make money
Stop acting like, you're doing brain surgery
Don't like what you're doing QUIT
My grandfather worked in a coal mine.......did anyone "TIP" him,no, his paycheck was his tip
This breed of entitled lazy, worthless workers has to stop
Get it through you thick, dumb, lazy head,we don't owe you shit
Most of the people who order food,its like a treat. They don't get tipped at their job! Why should you?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MGK said:


> It's the "Brokeass people" Who allow you and restaurants,to make money
> Stop acting like, you're doing brain surgery
> Don't like what you're doing QUIT
> My grandfather worked in a coal mine.......did anyone "TIP" him,no, his paycheck was his tip
> ...


Your Grandfather probably supported your entitled ass... Don't tell me about hard work.. I owned my own business for 22 years... So go borrow some more money from your in-laws and get a grip.... As long as I'm working in an industry that the expectation is it's a tipped service I'll expect a tip until that changes in America get the f over yourself


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Your Grandfather probably supported your entitled ass... Don't tell me about hard work.. I owned my own business for 22 years... So go borrow some more money from your in-laws and get a grip.... As long as I'm working in an industry that the expectation is it's a tipped service I'll expect a tip until that changes in America get the f over yourself


Has to be a millennial who posted above. Worst group of people in existence.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Your Grandfather probably supported your entitled ass... Don't tell me about hard work.. I owned my own business for 22 years... So go borrow some more money from your in-laws and get a grip.... As long as I'm working in an industry that the expectation is it's a tipped service I'll expect a tip until that changes in America get the f over yourself


It seems like you've been triggered. It might be a good time to go outside for a walk. 
Tipping is voluntary thanks. It's never expected or required.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> It seems like you've been triggered. It might be a good time to go outside for a walk.
> Tipping is voluntary thanks. It's never expected or required.


Hahaha Triggered.... (This is where since I'm triggered I would Berate you and say things like ....... And ....... And for good measure ...... )

But since I'm trying a different approach nowadays.. I'll just say please thank your parents for me for bringing you into this world to help us see things clearly...

May you have a great year! Let's revisit this at the year end and compare our tip income.
I look forward to it.

Good day @@@@@.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Has to be a millennial who posted above. Worst group of people in existence.


Or maybe a 49 year old retired guy who understands that tipping is part of the business and cant stand cheap ass left agenda morons who think the world owes them something for free... including my service which is tipable and therefore if your broke ass cant afford the ride and the tip... take the damn bus ya entitled ass.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Or maybe a 49 year old retired guy who understands that tipping is part of the business and cant stand cheap ass left agenda morons who think the world owes them something for free... including my service which is tipable and therefore if your broke ass cant afford the ride and the tip... take the damn bus ya entitled ass.


Entitlement knows no age barriers. If you're that entitled,you may want to explore other options.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> Entitlement knows no age barriers. If you're that entitled,you may want to explore other options.


Or I could allow you to ummmm ...... Me? But of course I only offer that as an alternative to your idea....


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm curious what people else where feel about tipping.
> 
> I personally feel that people who don't tip their food delivery especially ones who got their food from someone who drove in a storm are pure garbage and deserve cold food. I don't know about your market but in mine we aren't provided commercial insurance. So if we get into an accident our personal insurance won't cover us at all. So we are taking a huge risk. So to not tip when that person's taken the risk is just pure shit
> 
> Do these @@@@@@@@ deserve cold food?


Yes they deserve cold food with a little spit


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Or maybe a 49 year old retired guy who understands that tipping is part of the business and cant stand cheap ass left agenda morons who think the world owes them something for free... including my service which is tipable and therefore if your broke ass cant afford the ride and the tip... take the damn bus ya entitled ass.


Personally I am a 58year old semi retired guy who tips on EVERY service where a tip is "encouraged but not expected". Go get a haircut, I tip. Go to the auto parts store to get wipers put on, I tip. Take my son to get ice cream, I tip. Pizza and wings to go, I tip. When I used to frequent casinos, always tip the dealer even after losing. 28 years in food service does that to you. And I'm not talking a $1 tip on a $15 haircut either. Oh and I'm far from rich. It's the thought more then the actual dollar amount. A $5 tip on a $15 haircut to me is about 2/3 of a DD ping. WGAF about that? Maybe the moron above who probably always takes $3 pings lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I always used to tip but with my rideshare tips less than 1% of revenue I think that the tide is turning against tipping. People are turning away from tipping as a cultural phenomenon.

I'm going with the flow and I personally no longer tip in restaurants. I actually quite like the idea; it saves me 15% on meals.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I always used to tip but with my rideshare tips less than 1% of revenue I think that the tide is turning against tipping. People are turning away from tipping as a cultural phenomenon.
> 
> I'm going with the flow and I personally no longer tip in restaurants. I actually quite like the idea; it saves me 15% on meals.


Speaking for everyone in the food service industry, GFY.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Speaking for everyone in the food service industry, GFY.


Charming!


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

la pulga said:


> tips should be earned. why should i tip you prior to delivery? you have not completed the service. are you tipping waiters at the start of your meal?
> 
> that's entitlement.


I do food delivery full time for a local restaurant and drive Uber part-time. About one-third of our restaurant deliveries are online orders (GH, Menufy, beyondmenu.com).

I appreciate your comparison of prepaid tips with restaurant dining post-service tipping.

Our restaurant can get busy in bad weather or weekends. I can take 5-10 deliveries at one time on such nights.

My boss often leaves it up to me as to which customers to serve first. Honestly, I will look at online prepaid credit orders and their tip lines. Some customers provide a prepaid tip. Others' tip lines either say $0.00 or "cash." Take a guess as to which customers I serve first.

I never have heard a complaint about our delivery getting cold in my seven years on the job. I have heard complaints of slow service. Maybe my service would be faster if I had delivered to that complainant sooner rather than last based on their tip line (or reputation known to me as a regular non-tipping customer).


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Of course it is come on what kind of question is that. Is it rude to not tip a waiter/waitress? Same shit


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Of course it is come on what kind of question is that. Is it rude to not tip a waiter/waitress? Same shit


Uber boy I am a big fan. You were the superstar when I first started looking at this forum. You seem to be more bitter now than maybe 3 months ago. Delivery apps are getting real cheap on giving drivers decent pay... All of them.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I always used to tip but with my rideshare tips less than 1% of revenue I think that the tide is turning against tipping. People are turning away from tipping as a cultural phenomenon.
> 
> I'm going with the flow and I personally no longer tip in restaurants. I actually quite like the idea; it saves me 15% on meals.


 DIAF.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Demon said:


> They've done studies and shown it doesn't work.
> So many drivers don't understand tipping.


It works. I have delivered pizza since 1998. The customers who we know tip definitely get better service. Now that many companies allow customers to tip in advance and we see on the credit card slip there's already a ten spot you can bet if I have 3 deliveries theirs is getting dropped off first even if the other deliveries are older and closer to the store. And if I need to stop for gas it will be on the way to a known non tipper.

You are thinking of the studies that show that in restaurants tipping is not dependent on service. That DOESN'T mean service is not dependent on tipping. A lot of it is related to the driver or waiter knowing ahead of time whether they'll get a good tip. It may be true that tippers will tip regardless of how good or bad the service is, but it is NOT true that the employee (or gig worker) will treat non tippers (or poor tippers) the same way as a known good tipper.

If the worker doesn't know what to expect (but is hoping for a good tip) of course, the service will likely be good. So if you order from Dominos and you're a new customer, you'll likely be treated well unless you don't tip and once we learn that your service will likely suffer.

This is why Ubereats customers don't get good service a lot of the time. The tipping is so bad with ubereats that drivers don't expect tips at all and don't care about good service.

If you still think I'm wrong, consider Doordash. If a $2 order comes to me on Doordash, I don't accept it. I know the customer has not added a tip ahead of time. They may tip cash, but many don't and I won't chance it. I'm sure many other drivers ignore those orders as well.

Eventually some poor sap may accept the order, but you can't believe it's as likely to be accepted by the first driver it's sent to the same way it would be if it came through at $10. So the likely non tipper is far more likely to get cold late food than the guy who threw $8 on the app.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Or maybe a 49 year old retired guy who understands that tipping is part of the business and cant stand cheap ass left agenda morons who think the world owes them something for free... including my service which is tipable and therefore if your broke ass cant afford the ride and the tip... take the damn bus ya entitled ass.


Oh be quiet and go collect your food stamps.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

From a customer prospective I always tip delivery drivers, the few times I do order in. If it’s storming gonna be sure it’s a large tip too.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

la pulga said:


> tips should be earned. why should i tip you prior to delivery? you have not completed the service. are you tipping waiters at the start of your meal?
> 
> that's entitlement.


Why should you tip before service? Because you are bidding for the services of an indepedent contractor, who is not in any way obligated to serve you. You don't tip a waiter before service, because they are an employee. Your tip provides incentive for the on demand driver to take your order. You may tip again after delivery if you appreciated the service.

Why should you place a bid before receiving this service...because you are contracting someone to do a personal service for you, with a number of variables that are unique to you and your request. Factors like weather, traffic, restaurant inefficiency, or your location may impose a greater cost and/or risk to the driver, may be beyond the driver's control, and may also cause the customer to perceive that the driver is at fault. The gig company that is connecting you with a driver does not account for all of these factors (whether they can or should is debateable, but as of now they do not) but a smart driver will account for them and accept or reject your request accordingly. Tipping up front shows that you have probably accounted for these things too, and that you value the driver's time.

The driver could potentially lose money by taking your order (if the gross payment does not exceed expenses and/or if the amount of time needed to complete the delivery is unreasonable.) The amount you pay up front ensures that the driver may actually earn money rather rather than simply breaking even or losing money. On demand drivers need to consider the overall profitability of each trip.

You tip employees according to how you like the service, because their employer bears the costs of making sure they are available to to serve you (and pads that into your bill.) You bid for contractors according to how much you *want* the service. The gig companies don't bear the costs necessary to either hire us as employees, or to compel us to serve you as contractors. If they did, delivery fees would have to be much higher.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Ya that could be it but like these apps default to a tip. These none tippers are making an effort to remove the tip from the order and its well established now that delivery people aren't being paid properly by the media. At least it was. Maybe people forgot.
> 
> To go and remove that tip in a storm is purge garbage.


Uber is pure garbage for paying so little and taking advantage of drivers. Than putting the onus on the customer to pay the employee salary. Right or wrong,the person is being charged more for items on the menu. Sometimes a delivery fee,plus a 15 percent service fee. So yea some people are gonna say f it,i'm being charged enough. It's polite to tip,it's not required,to expect one is being entailed. Just b.c uber eats abuses the drivers and pays them so low. The customer should not have to pick up the slack. It;s a bad storm,instead of charging the customer $3,charge them $6 and give the extra to the driver.

You got people doing really shitty jobs for 10hr. Mopping up and cleaning nasty bathrooms,a single mom working at a gas station overnight for min wage. Shit she could of got a gun pulled on her,she needs the job so she doesn't quit. So if im making 80,000 year and work overnight. This local gas station is handy and close by to my work,should I toss the lady $5 dollar once a week? The whole tipping crap,came around in the great depression. It's just became normal. I open a deli and got pay 12hr,if that's my state min. wage. If I open a restaurant I can pay $3 hr and the customer will cover the rest of my workers pay. Seems a good deal for the business owner.


A tip should be a nice bonus. I feel bad not tipping people,it's just became 2nd nature. If you really think about it,the concept is bullshit. It just a way for business to under pay their workers and the customers pick up the slack. Either you get someone barely making min wage b.c they don't get much tips. Or you get someone killing it making 25 to 30 hr and they lie about the tips. Business owner still wins,he paying less per hour and less in to social security,etc. This is never gonna be addressed,just people who don't tip server are scum bags. Is gonna be most people motto.



peteyvavs said:


> Oh be quiet and go collect your food stamps.


See someone expecting a tip is being entailed too. Some servers or driver,expect to much at times. My friend ordered Japanese food a mile away from his house,cost $27. My friend gave 30$ not the best tip,it's 10 percent and at least $3. The driver told him man this isn't worth my time.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Uber is pure garbage for paying so little and taking advantage of drivers. Than putting the onus on the customer to pay the employee salary. Right or wrong,the person is being charged more for items on the menu. Sometimes a delivery fee,plus a 15 percent service fee. So yea some people are gonna say f it,i'm being charged enough. It's polite to tip,it's not required,to expect one is being entailed. Just b.c uber eats abuses the drivers and pays them so low. The customer should not have to pick up the slack. It;s a bad storm,instead of charging the customer $3,charge them $6 and give the extra to the driver.
> 
> You got people doing really shitty jobs for 10hr. Mopping up and cleaning nasty bathrooms,a single mom working at a gas station overnight for min wage. Shit she could of got a gun pulled on her,she needs the job so she doesn't quit. So if im making 80,000 year and work overnight. This local gas station is handy and close by to my work,should I toss the lady $5 dollar once a week? The whole tipping crap,came around in the great depression. It's just became normal. I open a deli and got pay 12hr,if that's my state min. wage. If I open a restaurant I can pay $3 hr and the customer will cover the rest of my workers pay. Seems a good deal for the business owner.
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah now now
I counter with the government has a lower hourly rate for people in service industries because they get tipped. And tipping is expected by them and also given by customers. Are they entitled?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No tip? Don't accept it & refuse to deliver the order.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Ah ah ah now now
> I counter with the government has a lower hourly rate for people in service industries because they get tipped. And tipping is expected by them and also given by customers. Are they entitled?


No it's just a way for the restaurant to pay less. The NRA lobby a lot,tip credit is slow to go up. I think in most states if your weekly pay is not minimum the owner has to make up the difference.

Tip started in the depression. Why does the customer have to pay part of the server pay?

Tipping just becomes normal for people and social we are use to it,it's a scam in many ways . I tip why screw the driver or server. The restaurant owner n the system gets a pass.

Most 1st world countries don't have tips and the server gets paid more. Go to Japan or England. So many more places .

I get it , servers, drivers etc,are just trying to get by and pay bills. I don't feel right not tipping someone. I still say expecting a tip is entilment.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

tc49821 said:


> A tip should be a nice bonus. I feel bad not tipping people,it's just became 2nd nature. If you really think about it,the concept is bullshit. It just a way for business to under pay their workers and the customers pick up the slack. Either you get someone barely making min wage b.c they don't get much tips. Or you get someone killing it making 25 to 30 hr and they lie about the tips. Business owner still wins,he paying less per hour and less in to social security,etc. This is never gonna be addressed,just people who don't tip server are scum bags. Is gonna be most people motto.


I agree. It shouldn't be left up to the customer to make sure a restaurant employee is getting paid enough for doing their job. The employer is getting away with paying much less in wages, social security and so on. But many restaurants operate on very slim profit margins. If they had to pay regular wages, they would have to raise menu prices as well. And others would just raise prices to go with the market even if they didn't really need to. One way or another, customers are the ones who pay for the goods and services they are receiving. It just depends on whether the employer decides how much of a cut the employee gets, or the customer.

I think a lot of people like the custom of tipping and tip well because it's a way to put money in an individual's pocket rather than feeding corporate profits. They just may not really understand the bigger picture of how those low wages are allowing large companies to make bigger profits while smaller businesses have a hard time competing.

It sucks that a server could spend an hour waiting on a table of really difficult people, do the best they can and still get stiffed for no reason other than the customers being a bunch of jerks. I don't think pay should be withheld from an employee just because the customer is dissatisfied. Some people just can't be pleased no matter how hard you try. That's what is most unfair about the custom of tipping.

But, I guess most people who become servers prefer to take that chance and take the average of the highs and lows, rather than getting paid a steady wage at a different job which may come out to be much a much lower income. I have known people who left full-time jobs to go back to waiting or bartending, because they made a lot more money from tips.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

goobered said:


> I agree. It shouldn't be left up to the customer to make sure a restaurant employee is getting paid enough for doing their job. The employer is getting away with paying much less in wages, social security and so on. But many restaurants operate on very slim profit margins. If they had to pay regular wages, they would have to raise menu prices as well. And others would just raise prices to go with the market even if they didn't really need to. One way or another, customers are the ones who pay for the goods and services they are receiving. It just depends on whether the employer decides how much of a cut the employee gets, or the customer.
> 
> I think a lot of people like the custom of tipping and tip well because it's a way to put money in an individual's pocket rather than feeding corporate profits. They just may not really understand the bigger picture of how those low wages are allowing large companies to make bigger profits while smaller businesses have a hard time competing.
> 
> ...


You guys are missing the whole point of why a tip is there. To incentives good service. The problem to me is that you people are giving good service cuz your afraid of a bad rating.


----------

